# Kfz-Ankauf aller Art...



## Unregistriert (28 Juni 2006)

Folgendes:

ich habe des Öfteren an meinem Kfz Visitenkarten mit der Aufschrift: Kfz-Ankauf aller Art. Meist befindet sich darauf nur eine Handynummer und eine Internetseitenadresse aber keinerlei nachvollziehbare Anschrift. Desweiteren steht dann auch noch irgendwelches Blablabla wie: Seriöse und schnelle Erledigung per Barabwicklung drauf. Ich weiss nicht: Vielleicht hab ich ja schon die Betrügerparanoya aber irgendwie kommt mir das nicht so recht sauber vor und schmeisse die Karten auch immer gleich weg. Hat damit jemand schonmal irgendwelche Erfahrungen gemacht, z. B. das Autos weit unter regulärem Preis angekauft werden ?


----------



## Devilfrank (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: Kfz-Ankauf aller Art...*



> ...und schmeisse die Karten auch immer gleich weg.



Eine weise Maßnahme. Mache ich genauso.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: Kfz-Ankauf aller Art...*



			
				Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> > ...und schmeisse die Karten auch immer gleich weg.
> 
> 
> 
> Eine weise Maßnahme. Mache ich genauso.



Gell ? 

Das witzige an der Sache ist, das die neueren Karten (ab 2005) mit einem Kalender auf der Rückseite versehen waren.... wahrscheinlich als kleine Animation gedacht, die Karten doch aufzuheben.... :lol:


----------



## Juri (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Kfz-Ankauf aller Art...*

Für unseren alten Golf hat keiner der Burschen mit den Karten auch nur den Wert des restlichen Treibstoff im Tank geboten.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Kfz-Ankauf aller Art...*

und wie teuer war die Entsorgung  oder hat sich noch jemand erbarmt...


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Kfz-Ankauf aller Art...*



			
				Juri schrieb:
			
		

> Für unseren alten Golf hat keiner der Burschen mit den Karten auch nur den Wert des restlichen Treibstoff im Tank geboten.



Denk ich mir  und passt auch exakt in meine Vermutungen. Wahrscheinlich werden die alten angekauften Rostlauben wieder pfuschig äusserlich optisch hergerichtet und dann für teures Geld weiterverscheuert und der Käufer wundert sich dann, wenn er auf einmal mit dem Autositz auf der Strasse schleift :lol:


----------



## Heiko (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Kfz-Ankauf aller Art...*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Denk ich mir  und passt auch exakt in meine Vermutungen. Wahrscheinlich werden die alten angekauften Rostlauben wieder pfuschig äusserlich optisch hergerichtet und dann für teures Geld weiterverscheuert und der Käufer wundert sich dann, wenn er auf einmal mit dem Autositz auf der Strasse schleift :lol:


Oder in Länder exportiert, die eine etwas andere Sichtweise von Sicherheitsbestimmungen haben...


----------



## Adele (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Kfz-Ankauf aller Art...*

Auf Grund so einer Karte hatte ich mal wegen meines ollen Kadetts angerufen, bei dem ich mir die fälligen Reparaturen nicht mehr leisten konnte. Der Karteninhaber muss dem Namen nach wohl Türke gewesen sein oder so. Aber der wollte auch nur bestimmte Marken und mehr als 50 Euro hätte der nicht gezahlt. Und dann gab es noch das Angebot eines  Schrotthändlers, Autos kostenlos zu entsorgen. 

Wochen später entdeckte ich, dass der zusätzlich einen Gebrauchtwarenladen aufgemacht hatte. So kann´ s  kommen.


----------



## News (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Kfz-Ankauf aller Art...*

Ich habe diese Karten derart oft in der Fahrertür meines nicht mehr ganz taufrischen Peugeot stecken, dass ich schon nahe daran war, quasi aus Scherz einen eigenen Aufkleber ranzupappen: "NEIN, ich will dieses Auto NICHT verkaufen!!"
Die Erfahrungen mit den Preisangeboten kann ich bestätigen. Vor einigen Jahren wollte ich mal einen anderen Wagen dringend loswerden und habe einen dieser Händler tatsächlich angerufen. Mehr als 150 DM (war noch vor der Euro-Einführung) wollte er aber nicht für einen ordentlich erhaltenen 3er BMW zahlen. Da wurde dann nichts draus...


----------



## Juri (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: Kfz-Ankauf aller Art...*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> und wie teuer war die Entsorgung  oder hat sich noch jemand erbarmt...


Wir haben den mit Tränen in den Augen einem Autofrickler aus dem Bekanntenkreis für 50,- Euro verkauft der zufällig Ersatzteile für einen Golf brauchte. Der Wagen fuhr eigentlich noch klasse hatte aber 260.000 KM (ein Klacks für nen Diesel) runter und um ihn durch den Tüv zu bringen hätte man ca.1000,- aufwenden müssen.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: Kfz-Ankauf aller Art...*

Ja ist korrekt so 
Bei mir warens Rumänen, dann Mutter krank,kein Geld dabei  usw...

Wenn Du Pech hast, wird der Schrott noch illegal entsorgt und Du hast den Ärger und die Lauferei.
Lieber an einen seriösen Autoverwerter wenden oder beim Neukauf dem Händler "in Zahlung" geben. Soll der sich mit den Händlern mit der der "seriösen korrekten, problemlosen Barabwicklung" ärgern....

Mein Rat : Finger weg von dem Mist !!!


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: Kfz-Ankauf aller Art...*

Wenn sich jemend selbst für seriös hält, ist er eigentlich überheblich. Dann gilt es das besonders zu prüfen. Eine wirklich seriöse Firma hat es nicht nötig sich als seriös zu bezeichnen. Diese Einschätzung überlässt man dem Kunden.

Darum kann ich auch nur sagen: Finger weg von diesen fliegenden Luftikushändlern


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: Kfz-Ankauf aller Art...*

Hehe. Die Masche der Leutchens kenne ich auch. Hatte damals an einem doch schon etwas älteren Wagen auch so eine Karte im Türgummi stecken gehabt. Aber ich bin ja nicht doof und hab die Karte weggeschmissen.

Was ich nur hammer hart finde, das die dann bei meinem Nachfolgerwagen und meinem aktuellen, der zu dem Zeitpunkt noch keine 20km ! (in Worten: zwanzig) auf dem Tacho hatte, mir auch eine solche Karte angesteckt haben.

Eigentlich sollte man die verklagen wegen "versuchter Sachbeschädigung" oder sowas. Immerhin verbiegt sich an der Stelle der Gummi und es kann Wasser in die Tür eindringen oder der Gummi wird im Mikrobereich geschädigt.

Was ich auch mal mitbekommen habe, war der Fall, das mir so nen Typ ne Karte unter den Scheibenwischer geklemmt hat. Aber nicht wie man vermuten könnte vorsichtig, sondern Scheibenwischer angehoben, Karte drunter und dann den Scheibenwischer aus etwa 20 cm Höhe los gelassen *grml* Jedenfalls konnte der was erleben. Und was macht der? Der ... wird noch frech *grml*


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: Kfz-Ankauf aller Art...*



> Und was macht der? Der ... wird noch frech *grml*



*seufz* Ja so manchmal wünsch ich mir das Faustrecht wieder zurück. Aber lang so einen Deppen an, dann hast wieder das Gesetz gegen dich ...


----------



## Reducal (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: Kfz-Ankauf aller Art...*

Habt ihr eigentlich gewusst, dass das ungenehmigte Anbringen dieser Werbekärtchen an den Fahrzeugen eine Ordnungswidrigkeit ist? Wem das zu bunt wird, der kann den Geschäftsmann bei seiner Gemeinde oder der Polizei anzeigen - ein Ordnungsgeld ist zumindest im Wiederholungsfall durchaus drin. Allerdings braucht man dazu i. d. R. auch den jenigen, der die Karten verteilt hat (unberechtigte Sondernutzung nach dem Straßen- und Wegerecht, oder so).


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: Kfz-Ankauf aller Art...*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr eigentlich gewusst, dass das ungenehmigte Anbringen dieser Werbekärtchen an den Fahrzeugen eine Ordnungswidrigkeit ist? Wem das zu bunt wird, der kann den Geschäftsmann bei seiner Gemeinde oder der Polizei anzeigen - ein Ordnungsgeld ist zumindest im Wiederholungsfall durchaus drin. Allerdings braucht man dazu i. d. R. auch den jenigen, der die Karten verteilt hat (unberechtigte Sondernutzung nach dem Straßen- und Wegerecht, oder so).



Naja. Das fruchtet vielleicht, wenn es immer ein und derselbe Kartenstecker wäre. Aber so wie ich die Sache überblicke, ist das nie ein und derselbe....


----------

